# #30 on f/f/sanitary for white poodle?



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Birdie, I use a 40 blade on both my white standard girls. I think the most important thing is to have a very light touch ...dont dig in. I have nicked Stella a couple of times..but its just that a tiny nick or pinch. I was worried...like you that Id slice into her! LOL Ive nicked her on her butt (rectum-YIKES) and on her foot. Just go slow and use a light touch, you will be fine.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ms Stella! That's great to hear  I'll be sure to be careful, I want to get used to the feeling of such a short blade anyway for when I need it in a professional setting, haha.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't care for the #15, it's teeth are as wide apart as a #10, but the blade is right against them.. so easy to nick dogs with, I use it under my guard combs.

#30/#40 are fine for those areas, I use a 30 reverse on the standards and a 40 reverse on the toy.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I hve never used a 30 without nicking or scraping. I had Oster blades and the teeth were the same width apart as the 10 blade. Same issue as Birdie times 10.

I use 40 reverse on my silver and I've started using it on client's dogs - not just poodles. It's faster and safer for me than even a 10.

Another option is cat blades. I think they are called Lucky 9 by Oster? The teeth are closer together than dog blades.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooh, I might look into the cat blades in the future. Sounds interesting! I just put in the order for the #30, should be here soon! I'm excited to see Desmond with a REAL real clean face! I think he'll look dapper. 
Fluffyspoos, you have a toy now?? Dang, where have I been?! That's awesome, your dogs are looking as fantastic as ever, I see.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have found it nearly impossible to clipper burn or nick with a 15 so that is what I use as a first pass on his face. I touch up with a 30 as it is hard to get in close on lips, nostrils, and chiseling with a 15. This allows me to enjoy his dark pigment immediately instead of waiting a few days for the pink to fade.  No matter how careful, he will have a slight pink tint if I use a 30 all over from the get-go.

I do feet with a 30 and touch up stragglers with a 40. Tail I use a 30.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Birdie! Nice to see you!

I use a #30 on Journey's face and have since she arrived at eight weeks old. I think the trick is to take your time and get it clean the first time and not go over and over and over it. I also have just started using blade wash just prior to clipping her so the blade is immaculately clean. She has never burned or been knicked.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't have experience with anything other than a 10 on white poodles, seeing as the white ones I do are client dogs and don't get their faces shaved often enough for their skin to get accustomed to the really short blades. However, on my black furkids I use a 40 on the tail band (gets everything super short so no poop sticks. ) and either a 40 or a 15 on face and feet, depending on my mood. My toy usually gets a 40 though, it's easier on his little face and feet. I always use a 40 to edge around toenails and sometimes on lips. Everytime I've tried a 30 on Trev, I nick him...once on the rectum and once on his foot web. The teeth are just too wide IMO, although I really love the length...it's perfect and I don't have to wait a day to get that lovely velvet look like I do with a 40. Oh well, safety first! I find it surprising that people have an issue with a 15...I've never nicked a dog with one. A 10 yes, (that belly button skin roll right above their wiener has gotten in the way once or twice) a 30 yes, but never a 15...maybe mine is special. I do have a Geib Buttercut one, and I feel that the teeth are closer together on those, and it seems that way on the 10 as well. So maybe that's what it is.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> I find it surprising that people have an issue with a 15...I've never nicked a dog with one. A 10 yes, (that belly button skin roll right above their wiener has gotten in the way once or twice) a 30 yes, but never a 15...maybe mine is special. I do have a Geib Buttercut one, and I feel that the teeth are closer together on those, and it seems that way on the 10 as well. So maybe that's what it is.


Ditto. I think a 15 is the only blade I haven't nicked with! I use a Wahl Bravura, Wahl Arco and/or Oster A-5.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Ditto. I think a 15 is the only blade I haven't nicked with! I use a Wahl Bravura, Wahl Arco and/or Oster A-5.


Weird...maybe it's how we hold the blade? I love my 15!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, it's so nice to see everybody's still around.  It's been forever since I've been on this forum, haha. Nice to see you guys, Arreau & Millie! 

I'll post pics after I shave him. He'll be pink as a pig's behind but he kind of always is! I plan to do a full re-groom this week, I'll be posting for critique anyhow.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes I have a little red toy dude now that I rescued, his name is Cairo, and I've been showing him. Good to see you again!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Rescued & showing? Look at you go!  That's awesome, really. Not gonna lie, I'm super jealous! I'll have to go thread dig & scope out his pics.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I use a #10. I like the look and I have never nicked her.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Sooo, I just got my #30 in the mail today (slow shipping due to USPS error, haha). I shaved Desmond's face with it, and he looks so much better! I love how smooth it feels and how clean he looks, but bless his little heart he got razor burn on his snout!  
I feel like a bad mommy, it's all red, but it's only in that one spot. I also got a tiny nick on his lip, even with stretching it out. He doesn't show any discomfort and was really good for it. I tried to be super cautious, but I think I'm used to the #10, which is practically impossible to nick with... 

Bumped this thread to ask if his skin will "get used" to the blade? Did I make a mistake using such a short length on him, or was I just not careful enough? Maybe it was because the blade was brand new & as sharp as it'll ever be. I feel awful though ):


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Sooo, I just got my #30 in the mail today (slow shipping due to USPS error, haha). I shaved Desmond's face with it, and he looks so much better! I love how smooth it feels and how clean he looks, but bless his little heart he got razor burn on his snout!
> I feel like a bad mommy, it's all red, but it's only in that one spot. I also got a tiny nick on his lip, even with stretching it out. He doesn't show any discomfort and was really good for it. I tried to be super cautious, but I think I'm used to the #10, which is practically impossible to nick with...
> 
> Bumped this thread to ask if his skin will "get used" to the blade? Did I make a mistake using such a short length on him, or was I just not careful enough? Maybe it was because the blade was brand new & as sharp as it'll ever be. I feel awful though ):


It will probably get a little more used to it, but honestly, my dog has dark dark skin and he turns red with a 30 or a 40. So, I use a 30 or 40 and deal with a little redness... or I use a 15 and have no redness.

His breeder has been breeding and showing whites/blacks for over 30 years. She always uses a 15. Even for shows.

I would use a 15 on him.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, the book "Ultimate Dog Grooming" says,


For the poodle's face, we use an Oster No. 10 blade for most pet dogs and for the thicker coat, a No. 15. The show dog is usually clipped closer with a 30, but this is not always advisable with a cream or white face."


At another point in the book, she says, "Dark faces can take a closer blade, while white faces can be severely grazed by a very fine blade, leaving horrific scalding which leads to weeping sores."


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Ditto. I think a 15 is the only blade I haven't nicked with! I use a Wahl Bravura, Wahl Arco and/or Oster A-5.


Which clippers do you like best?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Which clippers do you like best?


Wahl Bravura for faces for sure. The Arco is just about as nice. I don't like using an Oster A-5 for faces - I have gotten so used to the light cordless ones.

I am a total newbie, to grooming btw!  Have only been doing FFT and basic clipping on my poodles for the past year and a half.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Wahl Bravura for faces for sure. The Arco is just about as nice. I don't like using an Oster A-5 for faces - I have gotten so used to the light cordless ones.
> 
> I am a total newbie, to grooming btw!  Have only been doing FFT and basic clipping on my poodles for the past year and a half.


Ive even newer than that. Dont have my first poodle yet; he's due to be born in about 12 days! Ive been studying grooming hard. Ordered brushes and a poodle comb this week, but still dont have clippers yet and only buying one. I guess its the A5 Golden or the Bravura. Dont know which.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> In case anyone is interested, the book "Ultimate Dog Grooming" says,
> 
> 
> For the poodle's face, we use an Oster No. 10 blade for most pet dogs and for the thicker coat, a No. 15. The show dog is usually clipped closer with a 30, but this is not always advisable with a cream or white face."
> ...


My Cream girl I use a 30 or a 40 on all her shaved parts and she is in a corded conti. At the moment I am only using a 40 on her as she has an autoimmune skin issue brought on by her Rabies vaccine, so the dermatologist orders are 40 blade. She can take a closer blade than my blue male. I use the Wahl Arco or Bravura on his FFT (I usually use the same on Foxxy, but for the moment I will not share clippers or blades on them, even tho what she has is not contagious).

I think it all depends on the dog and their skin. You need to be careful with any blade you use, but of course the higher the number the more careful you must be. Try shaving with the hair at first before you go against.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

The redness went down on his nose after about an hour, thank goodness! I think I will try going with the hair next time and trying to get him a bit more used to the close blade, and myself used to handling it.


----------

